# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Muffins

## prishtinase

Përbërësit:
4 veze
16 lugë sheqer
16 lugë miell
1 gote vaj
1 gote qumesht
1 peciv (maja birre)
1 vanilje

Udhëzime per pergatitjen:

4 vezet i rrahim ne je tas duke i shtuar 16 luge sheqer  deri sa vezet dhe sheqeri te behen homegjene. Me pas shtojme 16 luge miell, nje gote vaji dhe nje gote qumesht, nje pecive dhe nje vanilje.
Perzjejme perberjen derisa te formohet grumi i lidhur mire. Hedhim brumin ne format e pjekjes dhe e veme ne furre ne temperaturen 250 °C. Si perfundim mund t'i lyeni siper me cokollate te shkrire.

Ju befte mire!  :Lulja3:

----------


## illyrian rex

Prishtinase, se m'erdh radha me shkru edhe per kuzhine  :buzeqeshje: 

Ku mundem me gjet tepsi per 'mufins'?

----------


## ☆Angie☆

hahahahahahahaha tepsi thotë  :ngerdheshje: 

për muffins përdoret një lloj forme si kjo:


dhe në ato format prej letre, që buzët i kanë të palosura në formën e një firzarmonike hidhet brumi i muffins, që të marrin formën e duhur, të dalin më lehtë nga forma ku janë pjekur dhe të kursejnë mundimin gjatë pastrimit të saj. Diçka të tillë e gjen në çdo dyqan që shet artikuj shtëpiak ose për gatim ëmbëlsirash.

----------


## illyrian rex

> hahahahahahahaha tepsi thotë : D
> 
> për muffins përdoret një lloj forme si kjo:
> 
> 
> dhe në ato format prej letre, që buzët i kanë të palosura në formën e një firzarmonike hidhet brumi i muffins, që të marrin formën e duhur, të dalin më lehtë nga forma ku janë pjekur dhe të kursejnë mundimin gjatë pastrimit të saj. Diçka të tillë e gjen në çdo dyqan që shet artikuj shtëpiak ose për gatim ëmbëlsirash.


: D

Tepsi pra. Ti paske qesh por nuk paske tregu si i thone, lol. 





> për muffins përdoret një lloj forme si kjo:


 - aha, tash e pashe, quhet *forme*  :ngerdheshje: 

angelina une jetoj ne Kosove, kam shiqu ne dy-tre vende dhe nuk gjenden  :xx:

----------


## prishtinase

> Prishtinase, se m'erdh radha me shkru edhe per kuzhine 
> 
> Ku mundem me gjet tepsi per 'mufins'?


ne ETC  :ngerdheshje: .......................

----------


## illyrian rex

> ne ETC .......................


Ani ne ETC  :ngerdheshje: ...vendi i pare ku kam lyp.

Kane qene disa me forma tjera, jo te rrubullkata. Diqysh si forma e kokrrave te pasulit  :ngerdheshje: , por me te medhaja.

----------


## e panjohura

O ja shef sherrin prishtinases,tani edhe ,,ajo''qe te ka shty te kerkosh te tranon qe nuk e gjene!  :perqeshje:

----------


## prishtinase

> Ani ne ETC ...vendi i pare ku kam lyp.
> 
> Kane qene disa me forma tjera, jo A rrubullkata. Diqysh si forma e kokrrave te pasulit , por me te medhaja.


ke sat dush pasha ty e mu bwe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prishtinase

haha e panjohura  qa kom qef me pa kur  e rref gruja burrin knaqem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

Hahaha u bo histori puna e mufinsave. 

M'ka porosit mama me ja ble ate tepsi  :ngerdheshje: ...nuk kam qare pa e gjet. Nese nuk ja dergoj as kete jave, duhet mu ballafaqu me nje fytyre qe ajo e bon gjithmone ne keto raste.

Bashke me at fytyre i shton edhe nja dy-tri fjale te zakonshme si ' po de po, e di qe nuk t'ka shku menja as me kqyr...i lumi ti cfar rrafshi je...gjat ki me jetu'  :i ngrysur:   :ngerdheshje: ...

----------


## e panjohura

Shyqyr qe nuk eshte tigan(feltere)e kishe henger kokes besa!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

> Shyqyr qe nuk eshte tigan(feltere)e kishe henger kokes besa!


Hhahahhahaha

Paske harru cfar garderobe m'pelqen  :ngerdheshje: 

Leshoja syte avatarit pak  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Nete

Illyrian ,neper markete te medha mundesh me gjet,mbase etc nuk ka format rrumbullake,shkoi verdalle ,,viva fresh"njeher se mos gjen aty.

----------


## illyrian rex

> Illyrian ,neper markete te medha mundesh me gjet,mbase etc nuk ka format rrumbullake,shkoi verdalle ,,viva fresh"njeher se mos gjen aty.


Ne "viva" nuk kam kqyr. Ne Interex (shkoi reklama  :ngerdheshje:  ) nuk ka sigurte...

Neser du me e bo lemsh Prishtinen, se e kam afatin e fundit  :djall i fshehur:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## e panjohura

O nuk te japin ty ,,tepsia''se je metal vet!Merre kallepin e mbaro nje nga ai metal!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

> O nuk te japin ty ,,tepsia''se je metal A!Merre kallepin e mbaro nje nga ai metal!



loool

Ide briljante, sa t'kam borgj per kete ide?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Si-hanA

_Rrofsh prishtinase qe solle kete lloj ''recete''...e leht per pregaditje,te merre pak kohe dhe mbi te gjitha e shijshme... :d 

P.s E pregadita sot edhe pse nuk e kisha ate lloj ''tepsia me forma''(sic e quajni ju) por e bera ne ''tepsi pa forma''  lol..besom se e mire doli_

----------


## prishtinase

flm sihana  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## TiaraT

> dhe per fund mund ti lyeni permbi me cokollad te shkrir Ju befte mir!


Para ose pasi te piqen?

Qenka recete e lehte, edhe une mund ta gatuaj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prishtinase

pasi te piqen zemra mundesh edhe n' brum me i qit copa qokolate

----------

